# Which Nigerian buck would you pick



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I'm looking for a Nigerian buck and I found a guy that has a lot available. I just can't decide which one I want and am leaning towards getting 2 so I can keep doelings. Lol

This first bucks is the one I'm really leaning towards. Second pic I really like the young buck with white on it's face. I like the mostly white adult buck also. The 2 cream babies I'm pretty sure are my first pics sons so if I do 2 I need the 2nd to not be his son. Lol also I have a doe I want bred in October so I'm not sure the young boys will be old enough to breed yet. I know they can but not all young bucks will breed that young.

So which buck would you get if just getting one and which ones would you pick if getting two?


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I like the ones in the 1st three photos. It's hard to tell but the first one looks leggy to me, the black and white one in the second photo (he reminds me of my wether <3), and the third one is shorter than I'd want but level and I like his horns. The angle of the photos and positions of the other goats aren't great but many look a little bloated to me, and/or like pygmies.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The last one really reminded me of a pygmy also. I'm definitely thinking it's between the adult tan and mostly white buck if I just get 1. I'm thinking I can get the tan and the black/white younger buck if they aren't related. Then I can keep doelings from this year's breeding and use the black/white on them next year.

This is my young doe and her mom chocolate. Unfortunately I already bred chocolate to a mini lamancha since I was having such a hard time finding a Nigerian buck. So brownie will be my only one to have Nigerians next spring. I won't breed her until October or November though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the ones in the first couple photos.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

I liked the cream third down in the first set and the first in the second set. the guy in the first set just looks like he's been around and he knows what he's doin. Thick ole body, but he's supporting it well on graceful legs. the fellow under him looks pretty well too, but looks uncomfortable like maybe he needed a hoof trimming. jumping down to the bottom, the underdogs! the other one is super cute (i love pygmies!) but the first one has a much more regal, slender look, taller hips and longer legs all around. pretty colors too and a nice bright look on his face! I'd choose him first for a breeder.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

oh nevermind i misunderstood. that big ole cream fella. he's your dude.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a lover of color, but that mostly white boy is stunning. I would choose him!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the 1st one has the best over all quality, of all the others I would chose him.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Agreed, I like the first one the best, although I wouldn’t make a final decision until you can see them all in person.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I made another thread. I picked them up a few days ago. She made me a great deal. I got the tan blue eyed adult and the black and white baby that I liked. The older one was a bottle kid and is super super friendly. Lol


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's my boys


----------



## Audrey LeRoux (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly, I am not impressed with any of them. Half of the pictures are not good to even begin to evaluate a bucks confirmation. The other half, look to have poor legs or pasterns. IMO, investing in a "good" buck is the smartest thing to do. Looking at good pictures of the interested animal is a start. But also checking out LA scores, show results and production tests of the parents and grandparents is another good indication of the quality of animal you are about to invest in.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha these are unregistered as are my does. There are no registered breeders in my area. I drove 2 hrs for these boys and would have to drive 5+ hrs to find registered animals. Even then I doubt they would have LA scores. And I'm just breeding for home milkers for myself.


----------



## Audrey LeRoux (Apr 3, 2018)

Summersun said:


> Haha these are unregistered as are my does. There are no registered breeders in my area. I drove 2 hrs for these boys and would have to drive 5+ hrs to find registered animals. Even then I doubt they would have LA scores. And I'm just breeding for home milkers for myself.


LOL!! Well in that case, follow your goatie whims!!! Good luck with getting what you want with them!! 
Although I am skeptical about no registered breeders in your area! Over here, Nigerians are like crows!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Audrey LeRoux said:


> LOL!! Well in that case, follow your goatie whims!!! Good luck with getting what you want with them!!
> Although I am skeptical about no registered breeders in your area! Over here, Nigerians are like crows!!


Ohh I wish they were around here. Most people that claim to have Nigerians around here actually have pygmies or crosses of the two. The lady I got the boys from has a few registered but most of her herd is unregistered. And she is 2 hrs away, the closest one I've found. Like I said I found one 5 hrs west of me in Texas and one 6 hrs north of me here in NM. Those are the closest I've found so far. Lol


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Sounds like you’ve got the market there. Good luck


----------

